# Locating flush fitting on new Merc 6hp



## RickNe (Nov 13, 2017)

having trouble finding and opening the fresh water flush fitting on my new Merc 6 hp outboard.
Thought I found it but cant open it. Can anyone help? Pics would be good


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Use earmuffs in the meantime??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you sure there is a flush fitting? Usually they come on the bigger motors, like 15+hp. Maybe that's a cap in case you want to add a kit later?


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't seen a flush fitting on something that small, even my newer 60 mercury doesn't have one. Just use muffs or a bucket.


----------

